# Italian Roasted Beans



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I have some "Italia Coffee Beans" which I got as a sample from somewhere for free. It quotes "Rich medium roast Italian coffee". I opened it and for a instant I thought I had opened a bag of coal. Medium roast? Black as the ace of spades. Smells and looks like it. I can't imagine what it would taste like


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Bleurgh that was an unpleasant experience. Was like engine oil. Horrible


----------



## Bean2cup (Mar 22, 2012)

Were they Costa coffee beans by any chance!


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

No, but they were rotten. I wish I hadn't ran them through my grinder.


----------



## Bean2cup (Mar 22, 2012)

Poor grinder!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

What were they


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

caffe roma


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

think I got two bags of those,sound just like mine,undrinkable!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The only time this has happened to me was with the Starbucks 'medium roast' - medium roast my ass. The ashes of my dead granny make smoother coffee!!! Some "roasters" overdo it for various reasons - hide bad quality coffee, or to make what they perceive as 'Italian' roasts or just cos they don't know better.


----------

